# CLOMID DISAPPOINTMENT



## KarenC (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi All

  

Been reading through posts earlier today & feeling slightly excited that period was 4 days late (always 28 day cycle) but too afraid of disappointment to do a test.  Had backache (a sign for me of imminent bleed) for about a week so had already convinced myself that would get a BFN.  Further convinced when I read about how clomid can lengthen cycle, that the tablets were playing a trick on me!!!  I had no idea that clomid would do that.  On third cycle of clomid 1 x 50mg + 2 x 100mg & first cycle late.  But guess what, went for a bath before the dreaded test & my period has decided to show itself (oh well, at least I haven't wasted another few quid on PTK, & my backache will now go!).

Was convinced when prescribed clomid that i'd get at least a positive on a OPK, but no such luck.  Am finding it harder each month to believe that I might be missing my surge, but no-one seems concerned about this.  Got appointment with consultant on Monday but I don't think she rates OPK so it's difficult to argue the point that I cannot detect a surge.  If she offers another prescription for Clomid I feel that there is no point because it's not doing it's job but I do not want to turn down any treatment offered.

Any advice?

Thanks

KCx

Maybe next month!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm sorry if this is stating the obvious, but have you kept going with the OPK's or do you give up after so long? I only ask as I used to start testing around day 12 then by day 18 give up as I thought there was no way I would ovulate that late. Well one month I decided to just keep going and sure enough, on day 19 I got a surge - one month it was even day 20.

Chux xx


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hi KC, I just wanted to say the exact same as Chux. I didn't detect my pos opk as I gave up too soon. Then one cycle I kept going and lo and behold there was a positive result on CD19, and then it was fairly consistent after that. 

If you got your period today, did that make your cycle 28+4= 32 days long, if so, it's likely then that you are ovulating approx 14 days earlier, ie. day 18. Does that make sense, did you do an opk on day 18??

Keep with it, it took me a few cycles to get the hang of it but you will start to see some consistences. I chart every day (not temps, just when I get opk, when I get period, what my symptoms are) and it's handy to look back on.

Best of luck!


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hiya Karen sorry to hear you feel so down  

Opks don't work for everyone so try not to get too worried about them. Its also possible to miss the surge even if you do test every day!! Do you get any other ovulation pains or aches during the month?

Ask if your consultant scan you or do a CD21 progesterone blood test as this will indicate whether you have ovulated.
XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Do you have PCOS ? If so, this can cause inaccurate results with OPKs.

OPKs don't detect ovulation, they only detect the LH surge _before_ ovulation and not actual ovulation itself....you'd usually ovulate around 36 hrs after a +ve OPK.

Also, it's a complete myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is always 14 days....it can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days long........

What days are you using OPKs ?

TBH I wouldn't get so hung up on OPKs. If you want to chart things naturally then why not have a read of Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Karen the girls have gave you some good info + advice, i too wouldnt get too hung up on OPK's as they werent really accurate for me when i was using them in the end we just had as much BMS as possible

as for LP as Minxy has said these vary from person to person + chux has made a very valid point by bringing to attention that you could OV later than usual especially as clomid can lengthen your cycles

i am very sorry you are feeling like this, have a good chat at your appointment + talk things through, it would have helped if you had had a little more info on the drug + its effects before/when you were prescribed instead of you not having any knowledge of what the drug is capable of  

it is entirely upto you weather you want to continue along this route but dont think its not working because of the OPK's, maybe you could ask if there is any tracking available for you 

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kc i cant really add to what the other girls have said as they have given you fab advice. just wanted to give you a big  . im on clomid and i'd read it can lengthen your cycle and mine came 4 days early the cycle before last! like cleg said, see if they can offer you some tracking. i have been tracked this cycle and so i kind'of know exactly where you are in your cycle.


amanda xx


----------



## KarenC (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks all for the fab advice.

Really, Really feeling angry & upset now.

Long story, but here goes:

Nov 04 = Doctors Appointment - not really interested, felt I was wasting the doctors time
Nov 05 = Doctors Appointment - told that Husband needed to go for Semen Analysis & myself for Blood Tests
Mar 06 = blood test day 21 showed low progesterone
June 06 = Husband finally got over his embarrassment to do the sample
Sept 06 = Doctors Appointment to confirm Sperm alive & well + hospital referral for me
Dec 06 = Hospital not happy with blood test results, sent for repeat samples & ovary scan
Mar 07 = Bloods come back low hormone levels again, ovary scan normal
Dec 07 = HSG 
Jan 08 = HSG normal, given 3 cycles of Clomifene & referred to Leeds General Infirmary 
Feb 08 = Blood test day 21
Mar 08 = Ovarian scans day 10 & 14
Mar 08 = Appt at LGI - told our best option IVF (without blood test & scan results) - put on NHS list (18 Mth) & Self Funding (6 Mth)
Apr 08 = Appointment at Dewsbury DH - told that blood test result showed low progesterone again, scans showed follicles on ovaries although did not know if they contained eggs or if ovulation would occur.  Discharged from Dewsbury DH without any further treatment because we had agreed to IVF with Leeds.  Blood test Day 2 FH?? levels
Apr 08 = Found out that we have not been placed on the Self Fund list so another month wasted!!!!

I am really confused as I have read that low progesterone levels could indicate that conception may have occurred but pregnancy is not sustainable.  Maybe I need something to help with progesterone levels before IVF?  IVF was decided without the blood results.  We are not due to see anyone again until we are due for IVF so I do not know who to ask about this.  If we do nothing between now & IVF how will my low progesterone levels affect my chances of a successful IVF?  When or who will discuss day 2 bloods?? & will the result have an effect on whether IVF can go ahead or not?

I have also not been able to detect an LH surge prior to ovulation for quite some time.  I have ordered a fertility monitor to try & put my mind at ease about this.

Feeling really, really down about the whole thing.

Kx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Karen try not to get to ahead of yourself   i know its confusing, as for your bloods + such mine were all done a while before my consult + when the con had all results, prog, FSH, SA + such they were discussed at our last appointment before we went for our TX they will go through everything then with you including all aspects of your TX + if anyhting needs to be done regarding your prog results + such  

if you feel you need to speak to someone at the hosp do you have a no. to ring ?

xxx

xxx


----------

